# Lund Bootssitze



## erimbo (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach zwei neuen Sitzen für mein Boot.
Der Typ welche in den Booten von Lund verbaut sind wären genau die Richtigen.

Allerdings finde ich keine, oder auch ähnliche , Sitze im Netz die ich Online kaufen kann.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

erimbo


----------



## Musky66 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lund Bootssitze*

Hallo,
rufe bei Tema Marine Herrn Oberheim an,dort gibt es die  Lundstühle oder google nach Attwood Centric II Bootsstuhl 
diese sind fast baugleich.

Gruss Sven


----------



## erimbo (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lund Bootssitze*

Perfekt#6 Das ist er !!! Danke für den Tip


----------

